# Where and how to inshore fish Savannah Ga



## savgaboy

I just purchased a boat and new to inshore fishing.  I have always fished fresh water.  I have caught a few trout and sharks but nothing special.  I would love to catch some flounder.  Can anybody give me any pointers. I put in around Lazeretta creek and turners boat ramp.


----------



## FishingAddict

Flounder love big flat areas.  I've done very well finding a big flat that has at least 2 feet of water on it and dragging a DOA VERY slowly.  It covers more ground than live bait, and seems to be just as effective.


----------



## seaweaver

as you leave the creek, on the right side of tybee there are several nooks w/ oysters mounds . in the flat areas in between flounder will stage and reds and trout.
It's good on a rising tide.
Out going fish the grass on the east side of the little lighthouse allowing the bait to flow back to oneside or the other. the large flat between the lt.house and the ga jetty has lots of shallow troughs that hold reds and drum closer to the rocks. 
Be careful of the rocks as the ships pass. if the tide is low and running out as a ship comes in, it will pull all the water out and if too close you might crash a bit. Make sure you have CHAIN on your anchor.4ft min. when you put it out you want it to bite and bite now.
There is a small grass island between the ramp and HWY80, park there if you can as the visibility is great. leave noting in your car you want.
good luck.
cw


----------



## superdutyturbo

Come to the creeks around Hilton Head. Get a map of it and go to Bull Creek and around the May River. It is great inshore fishing for reds, flounder, cobia, tarpon, and sea trout.


----------



## savgaboy

I live in pooler, how far is it to Hilton Head?


----------



## savgaboy

When is the best time to fish incoming or outgoing tides?


----------



## duck chaser

If you do fish near the mouth of the savannah river be mindful of what seaweaver said about the ships. Not a fun situation when the water starts coming out from under your boat. Had it happen to me one time.


----------



## seaweaver

Any tide is good but i like to fish low to low.
Buy 2 11512 charts one for the boat, one for the "reading room"

cw


----------



## Bush Hawg

savgaboy said:


> I live in pooler, how far is it to Hilton Head?



You're probably about 45 minutes away, I've put in at Lemon Island and fished the Broad River area. Beautiful water up there compared to here. Fished there last winter and could see the bottom at the boat ramp in 6-8 feet of water. Here at Ossabaw its more like 6-8 inches visibility. I haven't taken my boat up there yet, I keep riding with others. You can run up on an oyster rake quickly up there.


----------



## limbhanger

Mud Minnows!!


----------



## OldGuyAl

I had the same questions:
- what's a DOA?

also:
- what kind of line to use?
- what kind of hooks?
- plastics?  what kind? color? size?  will my soft plastic swim baits do any good?

I'm not really going to target any specific species - I just want to catch something and the guys I'm going with don't know anything so, I'm kinda lost.   All these guys ever do is drag dead shrimp along the bottom which I find a little bit boring and we catch a lot of trash fish.

I'm going to be fishing creeks around Fernandina.


----------



## savgaboy

I have not learned alot yet but i have learned that DOA artificial shrimp are awesome.  You can buy them at Walmart and Bass Pro.  The clear ones have worked the best.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

I am a HUGE fan of berkley gulps.  Get white 3" shrimp.  Put a red lead jighead in it and you will catch something.


MBD


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

Look for baitfish working on the surface.  Cast to them then tug tug reel, tug tug reel.  That is what I do and I catch about everything.  

If you cant find fish, just drift.  Be careful not to get into any oyster beds though.

Moving tide is best, high or low.

MBD


----------



## OldGuyAl

we'll be in the creeks with oyster beds on both sides a lot of the time.  So, do you fish around the oyster beds or just avoid them altogether?   Seems like I've seen guys catching redfish (on TV) around the oyster beds.

BTW - we will be in a boat moving in and out of different creeks.


----------

